# cuda not detected with gt540m



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2012)

got a new laptop and its riddled with stickers that says it has cuda support with its gt540m gpu but gpuz doesnt detect it. i know its not major but i thought i'd let you know


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2012)

double check the cuda driver is installed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2012)

im guessing i have to instal the cuda toolkit?

i thought cuda driver came with the gpu driver/physx driver


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## jedi_ (Mar 20, 2012)

confirmed also for 0.6.0
and its not necessary to install anything beside drivers, GpuCapsViewer shows CUDA support correctly:

GPUCV:








GPU-Z:





also Direct Compute should be checked too afaik


----------

